
I just released the second edition of my book about web typography - matejlatin
https://betterwebtype.com/web-typography-book
======
matejlatin
I'm so excited, the book is finally all I wanted it to be from the start. I
also launched an updated website with it, so I'd love to hear your thoughts
about it and about the book if you decide to buy it. Cheers!

